# SLR vs GTR



## japsky (Nov 10, 2004)

what do you guys think will be quicker round the circuit, drga and street race

i was talking about this with my m8 from sheffield
he has a heavily modified gtr32 -hks 2530's fcon v 264 cams and so on
big spec-reputed to have around 630bhp

the boxer naseem hamed not prince lol anymore has bought a mclaren slr mercedes and my m8 was asking me if i thought he'd gice him a good race or what

perosnally i think the gtr would win but unsure
the slr has around 580+bhp and also its a 6ltr so dno
i know that the slr would defo be winning at the top end but i dont think they'd be reaching them sort of speeds racing

most people i nkow think the slr will blow the sky
but then again they couldnt afford a gtr


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

im expecting a thread here soon, can my 1000bhp skyline beat a Renault formula 1 car


----------



## japsky (Nov 10, 2004)

lol calm down yunis
just an interesting subject

i dont think
well i wouldnt wanna risk a 280k car against a 13k car

just interesting to know which is the quicker car and what people think is quicker

lol i was a bit reluctant to start this thread for the same reason


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

f**k sake, another one of these damn schoolboy threads. the SLR would sh1t on it due to the huge weight difference


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Liam said:


> f**k sake, another one of these damn schoolboy threads. the SLR would sh1t on it due to the huge weight difference


An SLR weighs 300kg more than an R32 GT-R.

Phil


----------



## japsky (Nov 10, 2004)

liam obviously isnt too good with weights

if this was a schoolboy thread liam well hoe come you havent started it
thanks for you comment tho


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

hey whats going on here

i'ma schoolboy
what you tryna say laim

damn i wnated to start a thread like this
i just did a gtr over the other day on the wya to school on my mountain bike
21 gears aswell


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

what a **** forum
all skipline owners
used to a laff bak in the dayz but i cant even b arsed to come on here anymore

i was gonna buy a trillion bhp skipliner but then thought i'd get a bike insted


----------



## japsky (Nov 10, 2004)

i'll have to get this thread deleted


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

lol can you imagive some on roller blades will coming on here saying ive beaten a skyline! pmsl


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

It's a legit question, not phrased that well perhaps. I compared the SLR's figures with those of my car and I seem to recall that I'd be seeing the SLR in my mirrors...


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

YunisA said:


> im expecting a thread here soon, can my 1000bhp skyline beat a Renault formula 1 car


If Andy Barnes posted that question the answer would possibly be yes. It could.

Possibly even the rocket and rk etc

A little while ago 5th gear (or what ever it is called) had the Honda superbike, Honda race boat and the Honda F1 car race over the 1/4

The car won, but only did a 10 second quarter - so yes, if AB ran a 9 in his sub 1000bhp skyline, he would beat a F1 car.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

the ferrari that did a 10 second qtr did it in the wet, a real time would have been more like a low 8.


----------



## japsky (Nov 10, 2004)

Yunis A said:


> lol can you imagive some on roller blades will coming on here saying ive beaten a skyline! pmsl


lol

tarmac spec ice skates


----------



## japsky (Nov 10, 2004)

Peter said:


> It's a legit question, not phrased that well perhaps. I compared the SLR's figures with those of my car and I seem to recall that I'd be seeing the SLR in my mirrors...




enough said

if peter syas its legit then its good enough for me

yes tru not phrased too well but never was too good with grammar
as hard as it may be to imagine, i have actually matures since the schoolboy days

dont know too many adults mature ones with a gtr that have the mentality of children lol maybe when driving only but

anwyays i've got the answer for the question i had and from a reputable sourse


----------



## NXD (Jan 12, 2005)

No way...Skyline rules,no doubt


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

> The car won, but only did a 10 second quarter - so yes, if AB ran a 9 in his sub 1000bhp skyline, he would beat a F1 car.


Until it came to a corner, then Andy would end up in a hedge and the F1 car would sail round and win the race by 40 minutes while Andy gets the tractor to pull him back on the track. 

It's not all about raw speed you know, cornering and braking plays a major part in races


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

comparing a skyline with a slr is just so wrong..lol


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

mattb said:


> Until it came to a corner, then Andy would end up in a hedge and the F1 car would sail round and win the race by 40 minutes while Andy gets the tractor to pull him back on the track.
> 
> It's not all about raw speed you know, cornering and braking plays a major part in races


lol, where is andy these days?? havent seen his usualy funny posts lately  :smokin:


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

lol its funny yunis how wen u were new and making shit comments everyone jumped on you, but when sumone else comes who's new and asks a fairly decent question your the very first to make a joke about it and take the ****.


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

pfff I can beat a 600bhp gtr with my Roces. To 10mph, at least


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Haribo said:


> lol its funny yunis how wen u were new and making shit comments everyone jumped on you, but when sumone else comes who's new and asks a fairly decent question your the very first to make a joke about it and take the ****.


Unfortunately that's something people on here do only too often!  

Alex B


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

YunisA said:


> the ferrari that did a 10 second qtr did it in the wet, a real time would have been more like a low 8.


Eh? what ferrari?

If you cant even tell the difference between a blood red ferrari and a honda formula one car how can you tell the difference between wet and dry.  

Being 4WD, I wonder what sort of time the big power skylines woulod put down? I would have thought the wet would help the wheels spin a bit and reduce the chance of bogging down.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Yunis A said:


> the ferrari that did a 10 second qtr did it in the wet, a real time would have been more like a low 8.


Link please. 

I want to see this unicorn


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Haribo said:


> lol its funny yunis how wen u were new and making shit comments everyone jumped on you, but when sumone else comes who's new and asks a fairly decent question your the very first to make a joke about it and take the ****.


lol go back your PS2 and GTA school boy!!

yeah i got stick when was new here, steven ripped me to shreds!..


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> Eh? what ferrari?
> 
> If you cant even tell the difference between a blood red ferrari and a honda formula one car how can you tell the difference between wet and dry.
> 
> Being 4WD, I wonder what sort of time the big power skylines woulod put down? I would have thought the wet would help the wheels spin a bit and reduce the chance of bogging down.


lol did you not hear about michael schumachers ferrari v the jet fighter? i know what a bar honda looks like mate

http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?click_id=4&art_id=qw1071145443850S163&set_id=6

let me find some more with times...










http://www.sportscartesting.com/news/ferrari/id767/pg4391

enjoy!!

lovely looking honda!  :smokin:


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Yunis A said:


> lol go back your PS2 and GTA school boy!!
> 
> yeah i got stick when was new here, steven ripped me to shreds!..



**** off, u, KNOB!, that ferrari thing is probs the only thing thats uv got rite in your whole time here.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Haribo said:


> **** off, u, KNOB!, that ferrari thing is probs the only thing thats uv got rite in your whole time here.


lol you wouldnt even know what to do your your knob..grow up first...btw, its way past your bed time dude!!!

i think you should read this first!!

after that your can think about fast cars!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Oh FFS Yunis stop being so silly. By trying to sound more mature than other people and putting them down in your ineloquent way you actually make yourself sound more childish.

WRT qtr mile in an F1 car, it's perhaps worth mentioning that F1 cars are comparatively slow from 0 - 60 but when they reach 60 or so they take off like holy ****. Andy's car may well be quicker than an F1 car on a standing quarter but on a 60mph rolling start IMHO the F1 car would leave Andy for dust. Not exactly sure why, maybe they've got a high 1st gear that'll do 100mph and they don't reach their powerband until they're doing 60.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

I think this a bit hypocritical? how many others here do the same when some one posts something thats been battered to death or something silly? 

I see it happen all the time, yet if I say something you all moan and get all hot and bothered!

Have a look at the aston v gtr thread, , a newbie asking for help and some one says do a search in a patronising way...or the guy who is claiming a cossie is faster, see how many people jumped on to spanner in a much more abusive way than the way I just sarcastically suggested someone will post an f1 comparison.  

Please look at the facts and also see how many others do the same, before you jump on the band wagon and start blaming me of being childish!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

oh btw the Ferrari did 600m in 9.24 seconds at 294 mph, so i would guess the 400m time would be something like 7 ish seconds. dont forget this was done on a damp/wet track.

and If you again read I did not mention anything about andys car at all..


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Yunis A said:


> oh btw the Ferrari did 600m in 9.24 seconds at 294 mph


Somehow, I don't think so....


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

your talking shit yunis. I made the comparison of the one timed 1/4 mile I have seen, which was the honda. You replied, and without stating you were talking about another time, said the ferrari did it in the wet. Your talking about a totally different event. I think the BAR honda did it in the dry aswell. 



mattb said:


> Until it came to a corner, then Andy would end up in a hedge and the F1 car would sail round and win the race by 40 minutes while Andy gets the tractor to pull him back on the track.
> 
> It's not all about raw speed you know, cornering and braking plays a major part in races


I suppose I should expect this response from soneone with only 2.5 litres and only 1 turbo   (joking)

IN all serious though - I was comparing the cars based on a quarter mile scenario. Besides - cover the corners in speed bumps and the f1 car is screwed.

One note on what you say about the F1 car probably being an 7 / 8 second car in the dry - well there are a good few skylines out there that do the quarter in atleast 8 so your point is flawed anyway.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Yunis A said:


> oh btw the Ferrari did 600m in 9.24 seconds at 294 mph, so i would guess the 400m time would be something like 7 ish seconds. dont forget this was done on a damp/wet track.


That's Horse Hockey.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

woh did everybody get outta the wrong side of the bed this morning, just registered as just got my first skyline and this is what i see......

nah only joking looks like my kinda post!!!


Hello all hope to be posting more with you soon and pickin your brains!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Yunis A said:


> I think this a bit hypocritical?


Hypocritical means that I'd be guilty of something that I am accusing you of. I'm not aware that I am.


> how many others here do the same when some one posts something thats been battered to death or something silly?


I didn't say they don't, it's just on this occasion that I bothered to respond; normally I don't bother with those types of discussion.


> I see it happen all the time, yet if I say something you all moan and get all hot and bothered!


You seem to have a writing style that poorly misrepresents your intellect; maybe that's why. You do come across as someone who does say really silly things from time to time.


> Have a look at the aston v gtr thread, , a newbie asking for help and some one says do a search in a patronising way...or the guy who is claiming a cossie is faster, see how many people jumped on to spanner in a much more abusive way than the way I just sarcastically suggested someone will post an f1 comparison.


You were IMHO being silly and that's what I posted. I was making no attempt to imply whether attempted sarcasm is any better or worse than abuse, or whether (say) spanner's more obviously antagonistic posts on the cossie thread did or didn't deserve a more aggressive response.


> Please look at the facts and also see how many others do the same, before you jump on the band wagon and start blaming me of being childish!


Other people's behaviour doesn't alter the merit of your own.

Seriously, I think you should at some point sit back and look objectively at what you post and how you phrase things. There must be a reason that so many people react to your posts in the way that they do.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> your talking shit yunis. I made the comparison of the one timed 1/4 mile I have seen, which was the honda. You replied, and without stating you were talking about another time, said the ferrari did it in the wet. Your talking about a totally different event. I think the BAR honda did it in the dry aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i suggest you read this

http://f1italia.altervista.org/articoli/Sfida/Sfida.html

2003, 11. Dezember
In drei Rennen über die Distanzen 600, 900 und 1200 Meter treten in Grosseto der sechsfache F-1 Weltmeister Michael Schumacher im Ferrari F1 F2003-GA und Alenia Cheftestpilot und Space Shuttle-Astronaut Maurizio Cheli im Eurofighter Typhoon gegeneinander an. Bei nasser Fahrbahn gewinnt über die kurze Strecke der Rennwagen, über die beiden längeren Strecken siegte der Eurofighter. 
600 Meter: Ferrari: 9,4 Sekunden - Eurofighter: 9,6 Sekunden 
900 Meter: Eurofighter: 13,0 Sekunden - Ferrari: 13,2 Sekunden 
1.200 Meter: Eurofighter: 14, 2 Sekunden - Ferrari: 16,7 Sekunden 

http://www.airpower.at/flugzeuge/eurofighter/geschichte.htm


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

kingsley said:


> Hypocritical means that I'd be guilty of something that I am accusing you of. I'm not aware that I am.
> I didn't say they don't, it's just on this occasion that I bothered to respond; normally I don't bother with those types of discussion.
> You seem to have a writing style that poorly misrepresents your intellect; maybe that's why. You do come across as someone who does say really silly things from time to time.
> You were IMHO being silly and that's what I posted. I was making no attempt to imply whether attempted sarcasm is any better or worse than abuse, or whether (say) spanner's more obviously antagonistic posts on the cossie thread did or didn't deserve a more aggressive response.
> ...



you know kingsly out of all the people im really suprised at your behaviour! its not the firt time you have stirred shit against me and im not sure its the last time either. Do you get some god given right to pounce as soon as I say that is a little against what is considered "politically correct" why dont you attack and criticise other who also behave inapropriately? or is there a reason why you seem to do this to me only?


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

SkylineUSA said:


> That's Horse Hockey.


oops that should have been KMH, sorry my mistake


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Yunis A said:


> i suggest you read this
> 
> http://f1italia.altervista.org/articoli/Sfida/Sfida.html


I thought you were talking about a real car  Like a 360, that you can actually drive on the street, not a million £ piece of mechanical art. My bad.

By the way, Holy $hit that car is fast.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Yunis A said:


> you know kingsly out of all the people im really suprised at your behaviour! its not the firt time you have stirred shit against me and im not sure its the last time either. Do you get some god given right to pounce as soon as I say that is a little against what is considered "politically correct" why dont you attack and criticise other who also behave inapropriately? or is there a reason why you seem to do this to me only?


Yunis, I have no God given right and never presumed that I do. I believe the other occasion that you refer to is when I misread the context of one of your posts and as a result incorrectly assumed that you were accusing Abbey of not having the skills to fix your car. You pointed out my mistake and I admitted it. It was a genuine mistake; I only posted because (due to my mistake) I thought your post had been way out of order. As it turned out, there was nothing wrong with your post, I had just read it in the wrong context.

I was actually trying to provide some contrutive criticism. You seem to get negative reactions from quite a few people so you would probably find it worth knowing at least some of the reasons for this.

I've lost count of the number of times I've seen one of your posts and thought you were being really silly but I generally ignore it, as I generally do with such posts from others.

I'm sorry if you feel vicitmised, that certainly isn't my intention. Contrary to what you may now think, having met you I do personally like you as you're a nice friendly pleasant mannered guy with at least one common interest  

If we for the moment forget about the misread post Abbey incident (due to my misreading, I would have posted the same response regardless of who had posted it), then this is the first time I can remember being negative about any of your posts. If I don't post to others it's either because I'm in ignore mode again or that I don't think I have anything useful to respond with.

Once again, sorry if you feel vitimised, it's not my intent; I was merely trying to offer some constructive criticism.

And sorry for posting off topic.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

i love you too!!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i stil think your a prat yunis


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

i dont think very highly of you either


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Yunis A said:


> yeah i got stick when was new here, steven ripped me to shreds!..


I still will as 90% of the stuff you say is utter bullshat  

Never a good idea to post stuff you have no idea about, guessing gets you nowhere


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

FFS guys, cut the crap and try to keep this thread ever so slightly on topic........please.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

SteveN said:


> I still will as 90% of the stuff you say is utter bullshat
> 
> Never a good idea to post stuff you have no idea about, guessing gets you nowhere


Lets hope your project lives upto your claims of being an engineering and skyline expert!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Peter said:


> FFS guys, cut the crap and try to keep this thread ever so slightly on topic........please.



point taken peter!


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

So, the GTR would kill it, right?


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

back to the topic of the Ferrari GA2003, its done a 600m run from standstill in 9.2 seconds at 294 KPH, so if anyone is good at maths should be able make a good estimate on what the time would have been to 400m (1/4 mile)

Also dont forget the run was done in the damp.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Err, the topic has nothing to do with F1 cars...


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

kingsley said:


> .WRT qtr mile in an F1 car, it's perhaps worth mentioning that F1 cars are comparatively slow from 0 - 60 but when they reach 60 or so they take off like holy ****. Andy's car may well be quicker than an F1 car on a standing quarter but on a 60mph rolling start IMHO the F1 car would leave Andy for dust. Not exactly sure why, maybe they've got a high 1st gear that'll do 100mph and they don't reach their powerband until they're doing 60.


I think it's because they can't put all the power down from a standing start, so they're limited to a certain power off teh line, then once they're moving they can put down the full power. This could be totally wrong as it's just what I saw one a program where an F1 car and motorbike and a boat had a race, (driven or something?).

Alex B


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Yunis A said:


> oh btw the Ferrari did 600m in 9.24 seconds at 294 mph, so i would guess the 400m time would be something like 7 ish seconds. dont forget this was done on a damp/wet track.
> 
> and If you again read I did not mention anything about andys car at all..


I think you may mean 294 kph.

Ant.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

There is some thing wrong with the car, and the printed numbers. I do not see a car like that, do it that quick in the wet. Traction control or not, something just does not add up right. IMHO

For Peter.......The SLR would give the GTR a run for its money On topic


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Not sure what you mean there. 

An F1 car does 0-100-0 in something ridiculous like 9 seconds. If you look at the terminal speed of say Andy's R34 it was around 135mph I think and he got under 10 secs on the strip. Taking into account say 2.5 seconds to stop from 100 that means an F1 car will do 0-100 in 6ish seconds, which I think I have heard quoted before. That leaves another 3 seconds for it to get to and pass 135mph to get into the 10 second quarter mark (I know terminals don't always indicate fast quarters but work with me). As an F1 is designed to operate at a minimum speed of 60mph on the track 100mph is just about where it gets going. Even taking into account the wet track I don't see that much of a problem.

Unless I have completely missed the point of your post, which would not be suporising today


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

an f1 car does 0-200 kph and back to 0 in 5.5 seconds, there were some figures on BMW williams site a year ro so ago. 0-60 if i remember right was 2.1 -60mph, 3.5 -100mph.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I know its off topic, but Yunis proved my point about talking **** again with the "engineering and skyline expert" bit... 
I think your mind just makes stuff up as goes along!

Back ON TOPIC.

SLR is a heavy heavy car, and not incredible power, so yes, like the Macca F1, like most cars, if the car has the right mods for the job in hand, the SLR is easy beatable. The SLR will ALWAYS be the better car tho, performance or not!

On F1....

Has anyone got any hard FACTS about F1 straight line performance, as the info written so far seems unreliable at best...


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Williams-Renault

FW15C (TRC and ActiveRide)
RS5 3.5 L V10 Renault
760 hp @14700

0-60 mph = 2.9 s
0-100 mph = 4 s
0-150 mph = 7 s
(Adelaide Setup 1993, High Downforce Setup)

1/4 Mile = 7.3 s @ 188 mph 
(Low drag + Short gearing)

(AutoSport FAQ) 

still looking for some more conclusive figures...


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

That car was the pinnacle of F1 technology IMHO. Shame its been so molested now. Imagine the power the cars would have had if they had kept the 3.5L format and not banned active suspension etc.

Ant.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

SkylineUSA said:


> For Peter.......The SLR would give the GTR a run for its money On topic


Depends which GTR you're talking about Tony...  But yes, of course it would.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I was at the track in Spain when the McLaren SLR was being tested it would out run all but the fastest Skylines. Still it does not look as good as a R32 GTR


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

1st HKS Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 7.671 181.98 mph HKS GT3540R (x2) 
2nd Avance Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.119 171 mph MHI TD06-25G (x2) 

im sure above are a few of the cars that would be close, but would love to see a Renault 2005 spec v the HKS gtr, (it would never happen)


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

McLaren SLR top speed 210 MPH only close


----------



## japsky (Nov 10, 2004)

lol
yunis thinks he knows everything
the only thing is that he does not

if someone post soemthing aboutbaking cookies
he'll probably reply with something daft and techinal like the dimensions and weiht of each choc chip on the cookie


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

did you not read peters comments? he suggested we give this a rest, and you posting wise crack comments will make this thread turn into a slanging match again! so rest yourself....


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

oh, the data from Datrons website..I have a strong feeling its the 2003 BAR Honda. maybe im wrong...

http://www.datrontechnology.co.uk/site/article.php?sid=51


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

An F1 car has about 1487bhp/ton (900bhp in 605kg for car+ driver for the 2004 Ferrari F1).

A stock weight GTR + driver, at about 1650kg, would need 2,453bhp to equal the power to weight ratio. Even a stripped GTR with every possible mod, weighing say 1250kg with driver, would need 1,858bhp to have the same bhp/ton.

Obviously aerodynamics, gearing and grip are other factors to consider.

Look at the 100mph-150mph figures above, when the F1 car is in full-flight. The F1 car needs under 2 seconds. At the recent Fast Car test Ronnies car took about 6 seconds from memory, which is itself very fast for a road car and similar to the McLaren F1 road-car.

However, this was a thread about the SLR vs GTR. In this case, I believe that it would take a very well-driven and highly tuned GTR to beat an SLR on the road or track. This is due to the McLaren SLR having a much better, more modern chassis, better drivetrain electronics, huge torque with no lag and an auto-box that will always make perfect gear-changes.

As for the McLaren F1, which was mentioned, thats in a different league from the SLR in terms of acceleration, as it's much lighter. However, contrary to popular opinion, the road car version does not handle very well and can be unstable at over 200mph (the suspension is too soft). 

The big question I guess is whether the SLR Owners Forum is current discussing whether their cars are faster than GTRs............I think I know the answer to that one!

Guy


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Guy said:


> The big question I guess is whether the SLR Owners Forum is current discussing whether their cars are faster than GTRs............I think I know the answer to that one!


PMSL...


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> If Andy Barnes posted that question the answer would possibly be yes. It could.
> 
> Possibly even the rocket and rk etc
> 
> ...



the car would have been faster but the traction control wasnt working and jensen had to do it6 al himself by the way it ran a low 9


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

contrary to popular opinion, the road car version does not handle very well and can be unstable at over 200mph (the suspension is too soft). 


Guy[/QUOTE]

That must be a real bitch for the owners to live with


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

MJCOLE said:


> the car would have been faster but the traction control wasnt working and jensen had to do it6 al himself by the way it ran a low 9


So the car wasnt in great shape - so what! Its what happened on the day that counts. Besides, that car cost friggin millions


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> So the car wasnt in great shape - so what! Its what happened on the day that counts. Besides, that car cost friggin millions


shut up you tit


it was still faster than andy barnes car even with its problems


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

mjcole12 - that was very personal. What I said had a point. Besides - you drive a suzuki ignus "sport" - now who's the tit? 

p**s off back to your own forum you c**k!


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

i actualy dont drive an ignus sport - its an ignis sport and i still dont drive it but i do own it aswell as a vw passat and a vw scirocco

but owning a ignis sport does not in any way make me a tit

and because i dont own a gtr am not alowed to use this forum...... yer right half the people that use this forum dont own a gtr

i will be heading back to my own forum its called SISOCUK and it is my own forum aswell

and yes it was personal come on what do you expect you seriously think a gtr is better than a f1 car. sorry i nearly couldnt get through that sentance with out completly bursting out into a fit of histerics

actualy i didnt manage it a just cant stop laffin


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Cant see the point of comparing the F1 car with GTR's.Chalk and cheese .Plenty of cars better than the F1 ,maybe not many faster but some better


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

This has turned into a right old BIZATCH match hasn't it.
Banning is still in force.


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

i apolagize




> Plenty of cars better than the F1 ,maybe not many faster but some better


i realy dont see what car is better than a f1 car

f1 is the pinicale of motorsport

if you could explain alittle more i may understand what your getting at

but to me f1 is the top of the food chain


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

but then its not really a car, more like a rocket powered go kart


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

mjcole12 said:


> i apolagize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean the Mclaren F1 or an F1 car in general


----------



## EauRouge (Oct 9, 2003)

This is utterly pathetique!

With a couple of exceptions, the standard of this thread is simply appalling.

I WAS going to post a reply, but doing so would be as pointless as the thread itself.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Are these cars available on GT4?

[  ]


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

stealth said:


> What do you mean the Mclaren F1 or an F1 car in general



just f1


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

It's not a road car though is it


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

whats a road car got to do with this

someone was trying to say that andy banes R34 is faster than a f1 car

no disrespect to andy as his car is superb but its not as fast as a f1 car on the 1/4 mile and definatly not faster round a track

granted a f1 car isnt road leagal but then andys car wasnt road leagal when he ran the 9.6 at the pod tyres (am not sure about them) zorst headlight etc


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

mjcock12 said:


> someone was trying to say that andy banes R34 is faster than a f1 car


No i wasnt. Re read the post. An Andy Barnes car is a drag racer based on a big tank of a skyline, not a purpose built race car like the F1

Anyone that thinks any road based car is faster around a track than an F1 would be pushing the limits of sanity as that is all an F1 car is designed to do.

You said that Button ran a 9.* which was faster than Andy B's car. There are skylines in the 7s which would - on the day be faster than button.

The performance on the day has everything to do with it. 

F1 cars are great, I don't argue with that. I used to go to Silverstone everyyear until the tickets got too expensive. I have never heard a sound as good as a pack (?) of F1 cars going for it.


----------



## Killer (Mar 14, 2005)

gtr mart said:


> F1 cars are great, I don't argue with that. I used to go to Silverstone everyyear until the tickets got too expensive. I have never heard a sound as good as a pack (?) of F1 cars going for it.


I went last year, was amazing to hear all the cars. Especailly coming out of the final corner (which i've completely forgotten the name off) and accelerating up to the finish line.


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally Posted by gtr mart
> If Andy Barnes posted that question the answer would possibly be yes. It could.
> 
> Possibly even the rocket and rk etc
> ...



Damn am good

ther you go you said andy barnes could beat an f1 car


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I said could possibly beat an f1 car - in a 0 - 60 it could from whats been said on this post.

The only reason I said this was becuase yunis was busting some guys balls and he mockingly said next someone will ask if their car is faster than an F1.

If you think about it like this, if I pull upto you at the lights, me in my gtr, you in your ignus sport and we race from the lights and I only beat you by less than one / two seconds over the quarter mile - whilst you would have lost, I think I know who the mental winner would be. 

Anyway - your boring me now - and this is off topic


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

SLR V GTR ( heavy mod ) close race i recon,,, but give me the SLR anytime n i would drive it 4 a month sell n get one of each 32/33/34 gtr pay large deposit for 35GTR if they call it that in the end AND pay for insurance for all....still have money for hols n add ons for all....SORRY my brain is in maths gear today..


----------

